# Is this a decent master PC?



## kimarnesen (Dec 10, 2017)

I’m offered to buy a computer for a quite good price. I’ve used a Mac 2011 until now but I don’t need to use Mac. (A pc master can be just as good, right?).

Does this one look alright? I’d get it for about $1500 without OS. This is Norway though, one of the most expensive countries.

Intel LGA2066 Core i7-7800X
Ballistix LT DDR4 2666MHz 32GB DIMM 4x8
Samsung PM961 SSD 256GB PCIe M.2 PC KIT
Seagate Barracuda 1TB SATA3.0
ZOTAC GeForce GT1030 2GB
MSI LGA2066 X299 Raider
ASUS SDRW-08D2S-U LITE/WHITE/AS, USB2.0
KPC Corsair Hydro Series H60 BULK
EVGA GQ Hybrid Modular 80+ 750W PSU Phanteks Eclipse P400S W Black/White

And lastly, do you need Windows PRO to run VEP on the slave?


----------



## shomynik (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks nice. Although, depending what libraries you use, you might reconsider the RAM option. For example, I filled my 8 ram slots with 8x8 ddr4 dimms with my last master build, and now I am facing selling those (which means losing money) and buying 8x16 to have 128gb which I really feel I need for comfortably running, for example ew HOD using all the mics on my master+slave(32gb) setup.


----------



## kimarnesen (Dec 10, 2017)

shomynik said:


> Looks nice. Although, depending what libraries you use, you might reconsider the RAM option. For example, I filled my 8 ram slots with 8x8 ddr4 dimms with my last master build, and now I am facing selling those (which means losing money) and buying 8x16 to have 128gb which I really feel I need for comfortably running, for example ew HOD using all the mics on my master+slave(32gb) setup.



Wow, what do you exactly run on your master? I’m basically just gonna run Cubase and some mixer and master fx, and maybe some synths if the slave can’t handle everything.


----------



## shomynik (Dec 10, 2017)

kimarnesen said:


> Wow, what do you exactly run on your master? I’m basically just gonna run Cubase and some mixer and master fx, and maybe some synths if the slave can’t handle everything.


In that case you're more than fine.

At the moment with the track I am working on I'm running hollywood strings, percs, symphonic choirs and bunch of other percs on the master pc, and brass and winds on the slave. And really having tough time managing ram on the master, but again, a lot of patches running all the mics, so I have to use purge a lot on both kontakt and play. But plays purge is not really good so I am looking to expand the total amount of RAM.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 10, 2017)

That is a fair price (verified on PCPartPicker!) Even if you built it yourself, the price would be about the same. 

One thing to think about though... This build uses the new "X299" platform for Intel CPUs. This platform supports Intel's most powerful + expensive processors, from 4 cores up to their ridiculous 20 core behemoth. It also supports 128gb RAM or more.

However, the processor + RAM configuration there is not taking advantage of this platform. The i7-7800x is a 6-core processor, and there is only 32GB of RAM total.

For the same price (or slightly less), it is possible to use Intel's "Z270" platform, with the i7-8700k processor. This processor is MUCH faster than the i7-7800x, and still has 6 cores. This platform also supports up to 64gb of RAM. It also uses less power and generates less heat.


----------

